# Facebook, Linked In, Both or Other?



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Similar to the Twitter user thread, thought it might be useful to discuss the pros and cons of Facebook versus Linked In, a thread that might help some here add contacts to either of those social networking sites.

Many do both though I'm told that Linked In is more likely to bring in business while Facebook tends to be more social: more family members and casual friends networking for fun rather than trying to do business of some sort. 

I've been on both for a year but was pretty passive about them until recently. For Linked In, I use my business email and for Facebook, my home email.

These two plus Twitter is more than enough for me: no plans to use MySpace or other alternatives.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm on LinkedIn but not on Facebook. Job hunters will find LinkedIn incredibly useful. I've actually received two unsolicited job offers through HR people trolling on LinkedIn. If I were looking for a job, I would have considered the offers because they were related to my areas of expertise.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I am on both. I have re-acquainted myself with quite a few folks going back to high school days via FaceBook and LinkedIn.

Jon (and the mods can chime in on this topic as well), I don't know if it is a good idea to post your emails in a public thread because the bots can scan and collect email addresses for spam purposes. If i need to make my email public, i typically use [email protected]. It is fairly self-explanatory.


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, I've acted on your suggestion.


----------



## markievicz (Apr 11, 2009)

Linkedin has been a little useful to me professionally so far - I'm relatively new to it - in reconnecting with some old colleagues and (as with CC) getting a couple of decent and non-spammy job leads. If anyone wants a construction economist in TO in their network drop me a line! I also heard it's ususally a very high result for your name if someone googles you.

I don't do facebook and don't want to, but it seems everyone is on it so eventually we'll all have to be there to communicate. The guy at avc.com has written some interesting stuff about his kids doing everything on facebook - storing photos, arranging events, messaging, whatever.


----------



## beyondfunds (Apr 5, 2009)

*Mark me down as a believer in Facebook*

I like Twitter, and LinkedIn, but I find Facebook has been great for networking with friends and acquaintances. It has the flexibility to build business pages, like mine.

I am surprised, Jonathan, that you left out your forte, blogging!


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Blogging seems so one-way, like narrowcasting. As for Facebook, it was you that got me to take it more seriously. Welcome to CMF!

Yes, the blog is at www.wealthyboomer.ca


----------



## vikdulat (Apr 21, 2009)

I think in this day and age, it is important to have both. I use both for networking.


----------



## The Happy Wanderer (May 7, 2009)

I personally only use Facebook. I have never used Myspace or Twitter or any other networking sites. I find Facebook is really good for connecting with old highschool class mates / friends etc. But I use Facebook in moderation. I find it incredible how much time and effort some people put into using any of these sites. Especially constantly updating their status every few minutes or hours.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I think it's important to step back and think about whether either of these tools is actually useful for you, either professionally or personally, before you sign up. I'm not looking for work or for professional contacts, so LinkedIn isn't something that would seem useful for me professionally. Similarly, I prefer corresponding with just a few friends individually by email, and have no interest in opening the floodgates by getting a Facebook account. I'm not denigrating LinkedIn or Facebook; I know a lot of people find them very useful, but I get the impression that some people join simply because it's the thing to do. I've declined invites from more than a dozen friends to join Facebook, and they understand and respect my decision.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I use facebook. It think that it is important not to stay stuck to the familiar. Too many times I meet "old-timers" who have stopped learning during the betamax and walkman era. I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Overall, I'm a bit of a luddite with technology and the new social networking worlds, I have to admit.

I use facebook, mostly to communicate with all my siblings. It is also useful for connecting with old chums, etc. It's a great way to keep everyone you know within reach, and easily contactable. I don't like to add to much to my own content, but don't mind when others add content to their own pages!

LinkedIn sounds like it has some potential, but I've never been there. 

And myspace, only been there a few times to listen to a couple of musician friends' tunes. I've read, only in passing, that MySpace appears likely to be sidelined as a musician's networking tool.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I won't use anything except e-mail.


----------

